# Blobfest 2011 – July 8-10th



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Blobfest 2011 will be held this weekend in Phoenixville, PA at the Colonial Theatre. Weather is supposed to be perfect this year, so if you're in the area, check it out!

http://www.thecolonialtheatre.com/category/events/blobfest/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If we lived in the area, we would definitely go


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Have fun JT, and post some pics for us.


----------

